# Disney to buy 21st Century Fox for $52.4 billion



## smileyhead (Dec 14, 2017)

First Star Wars, now this? Disney will own everything in a couple of years.

I mean, I don't mind. They didn't seem to f up with SW.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

The only good thing I can think of this deal is marvel studios finally having the rights to the x men. An avengers and X-Men crossover would be pretty awesome if they did it. Other than that I hope they let the tv division do its own thing and don't interfere with it, as I watch quite a few fox shows (mainly Gotham, family Guy, and the Orville).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Just what everyone wanted, Disney to pull a Comcast. I don't see this as a good thing, they'll be too powerful lol.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 14, 2017)

$52Billion

...
..
.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 14, 2017)

That pic of the OP.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> First Star Wars, now this? Disney will own everything in a couple of years.
> 
> I mean, I don't mind. They didn't seem to f up with SW.


Or Marvel...


----------



## Zanoab (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just what everyone wanted, Disney to pull a Comcast. I don't see this as a good thing, they'll be too powerful lol.



This is media though so how much damage could they do? ISPs on the other hand get bigger so they have less competition for selling the internet 'utility' and they can easily sue and stall any new ISPs.


----------



## Chary (Dec 14, 2017)

fedehda said:


> That pic of the OP.


Simpsons predict everything. _Everything. _


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

Disney's gonna rule the world pretty soon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Simpsons predict everything. _Everything. _


it's scary how much they'v predicted


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 14, 2017)

Disney is literally the Microsoft of TV!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Disney is literally the Microsoft of TV!



First NN repeals and now Disney does this, what kind of shithole planet is this?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

Expect nothing but musical episodes of the Simpsons, Family Guy, Star Wars, X man and whatever belonged to Fox n such.

Fucking Disney.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Expect nothing but musical episodes of the Simpsons, Family Guy, Star Wars, X man and whatever belonged to Fox n such.
> 
> Fucking Disney.



Simpsons has been shit since season 11 though, how can it get any worse than it already is?

Disney can fuck a cactus.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Simpsons has been shit since season 11 though, how can it get any worse than it already is?
> 
> Disney can fuck a cactus.



By being a musical, like pretty much every Disney film that has been released since '10 ;')


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> By being a musical, like pretty much every Disney film that has been released since '10 ;')



I still stand by the Simpsons not having anything remotely unique or funny since since 11/12, after that, and all the good writers left, the show just plain and simply sucked ass.  Disney taking over is just gonna screw it over.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> By being a musical, like pretty much every Disney film that has been released since '10 ;')


the latest star wars weren't bad. episode 7 and rogue one were better than episodes 1, 2, and 3


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> the latest star wars weren't bad. episode 7 and rogue one were better than episodes 1, 2, and 3



Never liked star wars.
Didn't liked the 80's ones, didn't like the new ones.
Don't care much about all of them.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I still stand by the Simpsons not having anything remotely unique or funny since since 11/12, after that, and all the good writers left, the show just plain and simply sucked ass.  Disney taking over is just gonna screw it over.


Maybe they can do it better. SW got better with Disney (and I was one of those who didn't liked the idea)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> By being a musical, like pretty much every Disney film that has been released since '10 ;')



Disney has been doing that for a lot longer than that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> First NN repeals and now Disney does this, what kind of shithole planet is this?


One where people find any reason to complain?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Disney has been doing that for a lot longer than that.



Truth be told, I haven't watched much Disney since the early 00s.
And the Disney films I grew up with where from the 20's-90's...


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Never liked star wars.
> Didn't liked the 80's ones, didn't like the new ones.
> Don't care much about all of them.


that's beside the point. my point was that Disney didn't completely ruin them, so they might not completely ruin these shows


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Disney has been doing that for a lot longer than that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What do you suggest, we just resort to sycophancy and just accept everything that happens, smile and say "yes sir, may I have another?" Blind sheep mentality sounds a lot like 1984.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Truth be told, I haven't watched much Disney since the early 00s.
> And the Disney films I grew up with where from the 20's-90's...



Ah, the good old days.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> What do you suggest, we just resort to sycophancy and just accept everything that happens, smile and say "yes sir, may I have another?"



You have some deep seated issues. Really should get those checked out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ah, the good old days.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yeah, and you don't have any issues at all, gotcha.  You may add me to the ignore list. What do you suggest that we do? Disney did good with Star Wars, I admit, but not much else.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever, you may add me to the ignore list. What do you suggest that we do? Disney did good with Star Wars, I admit, but not much else.



Marvel movies under Disney were fantastic. Not sure what you're on about. You could speak with your wallet. They're a business. They're going to look into ways to make more money. You can hold a megaphone up to their ears, you'll be wasting time and energy.

I do find it interesting that every retort you give is sarcasm to avoid any real conversation. People will complain, but it's only getting worse as the years go by. The entitlement grows as well. Kind of depressing.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 14, 2017)

If they ruin family guy and brooklyn Nine-Nine, I'm not buying Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Marvel movies under Disney were fantastic. Not sure what you're on about. You could speak with your wallet. They're a business. They're going to look into ways to make more money. You can hold a megaphone up to their ears, you'll be wasting time and energy.



We all know they're buying Fox because they want to force their liberal views on a primarily conservative corporation. Okay, yes, Marvel and Star Wars, good movies, but I can't think of anything else good they've done in recent years.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

oh that's scary...
to think that in the last century from monarchs owning all, to companies ruling us
like 10 companies rule the majority of electronics, gaming, internet and now freaking tv
is that just me or disney just buys a lotta things? I really dont like the idea of big companies ruling me... tho I have the feeling they already do... I dont like the idea of living under the Big Brother's eye tho sometimes I feel like I already do
and yes, scary how much Simpsons predicted, but I think thats the monkey on typewriter effect

companies just become very large...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

Well, this is interesting:

"If Xenomorphs are born from an Alien Queen, and Alien was produced by 20th Century Fox, and now Fox is owned by Disney, does that make Xenomophs Disney Princesses?"

https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthou..._xenomorphs_are_born_from_an_alien_queen_and/


----------



## MaverickWellington (Dec 14, 2017)

Nyehehehhehe, hey Sora, let's open the gate to our hearts! it'll be frickin sweet!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> We all know they're buying Fox because they want to force their liberal views on a primarily conservative corporation. Okay, yes, Marvel and Star Wars, good movies, but I can't think of anything else good they've done in recent years.



I enjoy their animated films. Haven't cared for their games. They've also been doing pretty well with their TV lineup.. Aside from a few, that shall remain unnamed.. They're that bad. At least when compared to Nick or CN.

You say "force their liberal views" in what regard?

What you're saying is entirely valid. I just would like to know what you mean here?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I enjoy their animated films. Haven't cared for their games. They've also been doing pretty well with their TV lineup.. Aside from a few, that shall remain unnamed.. They're that bad. At least when compared to Nick or CN.
> 
> You say "force their liberal views" in what regard?



Never mind. Forget I said anything. Disney's too damn powerful with their monopolistic BS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Never mind. Forget I said anything.


Ohhhh, come on. If it pertains to the original topic, then it'll be fine. Jeeez


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ohhhh, come on. If it pertains to the original topic, then it'll be fine. Jeeez



Disney's too powerful with their monopolistic bullshit, and being headquartered in California, a very liberal state, divisions of Fox/News Corp, notably the news portion, will be royally fucked over. So yeah, options for conservative news is down the toilet I would think. And Disney, eh, not a fan of any of their recent CG movies at all.

I can totally see any option for conservative new outlets being replaced by something that people will be forced to watch.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Disney's too powerful with their monopolistic bullshit, and being headquartered in California, a very liberal state, divisions of Fox/News Corp, notably the news portion, will be royally fucked over. So yeah, options for conservative news is down the toilet I would think. And Disney, eh, not a fan of any of their recent CG movies at all.


iirc the news and sports portion of fox is still separate and owned by fox and not disney after this deal


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 14, 2017)

Just let it go..... let it go


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> iirc the news and sports portion of fox is still separate and owned by fox and not disney after this deal



I see, I'm surprised Disney wanted to keep that part untouched, I could've seen Mickey Mouse as a newscaster



MartinDocNewland said:


> Just let it go..... let it go



Overrated movie is overrated.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I see, I'm surprised Disney wanted to keep that part untouched, I could've seen Mickey Mouse as a newscaster


Oh god, I can see it now...
"Hiya folks! Welcome to the Mickey report, with your good pal Mickey mouse! And hot dog, do we have a story for you!" *Insert Mickey mouse laugh here*


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 14, 2017)

Zanoab said:


> This is media though so how much damage could they do? ISPs on the other hand get bigger so they have less competition for selling the internet 'utility' and they can easily sue and stall any new ISPs.



Disney could become an ISP though through this deal as Fox owns a 39% share in Sky, who provide TV, telephone and broadband which Fox is trying to take full control of (in the UK at least).

That said, they don't own the network although there's still potential for 'damage'.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Disney's too powerful with their monopolistic bullshit, and being headquartered in California, a very liberal state, divisions of Fox/News Corp, notably the news portion, will be royally fucked over. So yeah, options for conservative news is down the toilet I would think. And Disney, eh, not a fan of any of their recent CG movies at all.
> 
> I can totally see any option for conservative new outlets being replaced by something that people will be forced to watch.


People get their news from Fox?


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I see, I'm surprised Disney wanted to keep that part untouched, I could've seen Mickey Mouse as a newscaster
> 
> 
> 
> Overrated movie is overrated.



It was a joke *facepalm*


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

MaverickWellington said:


> People get their news from Fox?



People are supposed to get all their news from liberal sources even if they don't have liberal democratic beliefs? CNN? MSNBC? Fuck that.



MartinDocNewland said:


> It was a joke *facepalm*



Still overused lol


----------



## MaverickWellington (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People are supposed to get all their news from liberal sources even if they don't have liberal democratic beliefs? CNN? MSNBC? Fuck that.


People can't look at shit online and think for themselve-

Oh. Right. Haha. Forgot where we are.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

MaverickWellington said:


> People can't look at shit online and think for themselve-
> 
> Oh. Right. Haha. Forgot where we are.



Whatever, most news is fake anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> First NN repeals and now Disney does this, what kind of shithole planet is this?


Welcome to 2017, my dude: the long-awaited sequel to 2016.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> ruin family guy
> not buy Kingdom Hearts 3.


I mean, how can you really ruin Family Guy at this point tbh 

---

While X-Men, The Phantom Menace, and Family Guy are all big issues, I think we're all forgetting the most important part of this deal. 
_*
Disney's gonna own Fox News. *_


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> _*Disney's gonna own Fox News. *_





rileysrjay said:


> iirc the news and sports portion of fox is still separate and owned by fox and not disney after this deal


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh. So much for that. 

I'm somehow disappointed.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People are supposed to get all their news from liberal sources even if they don't have liberal democratic beliefs? CNN? MSNBC? Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Still overused lol



I know, but still gets a responce lol

The only thing that pisses me off about this is Bob's Burgers. Hope it don't turn out to be Disney Burgers.

Questions: Does the USA have a law on companies bying out others and monopolization?


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Oh. So much for that.
> 
> I'm somehow disappointed.


if Disney owned the news it would be awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> if Disney owned the news it would be awesome


No. Not awesome. I just thought it would be amusing for Fox News to suddenly turn very liberal. 

Besides, they already own ABC, so they can just use that, I guess.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thinking about it, I wonder if Disney will be able to do the impossible, make a Fantastic Four film people like.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> if Disney owned the news it would be awesome



We have enough liberal news stations, we don't need more.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Well, this is interesting:
> 
> "If Xenomorphs are born from an Alien Queen, and Alien was produced by 20th Century Fox, and now Fox is owned by Disney, does that make Xenomophs Disney Princesses?"
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthou..._xenomorphs_are_born_from_an_alien_queen_and/


favorite thread ever


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Thinking about it, I wonder if Disney will be able to do the impossible, make a Fantastic Four film people like.


It would be cool for them to make a Fantastic Four movie set in the MC. Maybe they could actually handle Dr. Doom properly.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> No. Not awesome. I just thought it would be amusing for Fox News to suddenly turn very liberal.
> 
> Besides, they already own ABC, so they can just use that, I guess.





the_randomizer said:


> We have enough liberal news stations, we don't need more.


who cares about it being liberal? we could have mickey reporting! Donald doing the weather! 





/s


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> who cares about it being liberal? we could have mickey reporting! Donald doing the weather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald Trump, you say?


----------



## leon315 (Dec 14, 2017)

52 BILLION!?

Wait, i lost while counting zeros, how many Zeros here??


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> that's beside the point. my point was that Disney didn't completely ruin them, so they might not completely ruin these shows



Ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Donald Trump, you say?


FAKE WEATHER!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Dec 14, 2017)

*insert picture of a giant symbolic Mickey hovering tyrannically over the Earth with a menacing smile*


was gonna make this picture and post it, but don't want to be late for work haha!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm?


in fact I'd go so far as to say Disney probably won't ruin anything. Not a big Star Wars fan or Marvel fan, but they're still going strong.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 14, 2017)

leon315 said:


> 52 BILLION!?
> 
> Wait, i lost while counting zeros, how many Zeros here??


A lot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thirty3Three said:


> *insert picture of a giant symbolic Mickey hovering tyrannically over the Earth with a menacing smile*
> 
> 
> was gonna make this picture and post it, but don't want to be late for work haha!
> ...


you definitely HAVE to do that pic


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm?


how on earth was that comment sarcastic?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Dec 14, 2017)

fedehda said:


> A lot.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Give me time. Remind me  Haha!

Also, Simpsons has to stop predicting shit! (That funny ass moment when Greoning is just so powerful that he just sways the ways of the Earth to conform to the Simpsons episodes LOL)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> how on Disney was that comment sarcastic?



Fix'd that for you. They rename Earth to Disney once they buy out the Earth.


----------



## GarlicWario (Dec 14, 2017)

Capitalism is dying slowly, being replaced by its greedy part "neoliberal economy".


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You say "force their liberal views" in what regard?


Really you haven't noticed this at all in Disney related movies?
I think what @the_randomizer is trying to say here is...
The forced liberal views go way deeper, it's almost like a political undertone.

Star Wars has seen its fair share of it, they are trying way too hard to widen the variety of people portrayed in the movies. 
WAY too hard.
It almost looks like a Bingo game right now.
Let's see, in Star Wars we have:
African-americans, japanese, british, mexicans, chinese, latin-americans, etc.
Just for the sake of variety. And that's not even mentioning that they are trying to shove LGBT into them as much as they can.
It's not that hard to notice to be honest, and the Marvel movies are doing the same as well, pretty noticeable there as well.

I have no issues with having variety on a movie, nor do I have anything against the LGBT movement, I support it, but this is getting out of hand.
They are focusing WAY TOO MUCH in having variety instead of having a good character first.
Casting should be done with a character in mind, and the actor must mold to that character, that's why they are called "actors".
You don't mold the character according to the nationality or sexual preference of the actor, that's not how acting works.

Aside from this, the only real issue I have with Disney owning Fox, is that they will try to add their stupid sitcom jokes to the upcoming movies, and we might end up losing serious and hardcore movies like Logan or Deadpool to their stupid sitcom comedy they put in everything they touch, just look at the MCU and The Force Awakens, they all have shitty joke-like one liners which make it look like a sitcom at all times.

I just hope they take a hint from Fox's success from both Deadpool and Logan and let those two exist as they are, with their R ratings (at least Deadpool).
With X-Men and Fantastic Four, they can do as they please as those two have been "meh" since the beginning.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Really you haven't noticed this at all in Disney related movies?
> I think what @the_randomizer is trying to say here is...
> The forced liberal views go way deeper, it's almost like a political undertone.
> 
> ...


I guess that's where we differ. Variety and diversity have nothing to do with liberal stand points. If they were more so focused on being "politically correct" then maybe. However, the way you worded your post makes you come off as slightly racist.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I guess that's where we differ. Variety and diversity have nothing to do with liberal stand points. If they were more so focused on being "politically correct" then maybe. However, the way you worded your post makes you come off as slightly racist.


Oh sorry if I sounded racist, I am not at all.
It's just that I find it aggravating that they are trying way too hard to force diversity in every movie while they are not focusing on having good character portrayal instead. You don't need to have 5 ethnicities portrayed within a frame to carry out the movie's plot as it should.

But yeah I guess the right term would be "politically correct"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh sorry if I sounded racist, I am not at all.
> It's just that I find it aggravating that they are trying way too hard to force diversity in every movie while they are not focusing on having good character portrayal instead. You don't need to have 5 ethnicities portrayed within a frame to carry out the movie's plot as it should.
> 
> But yeah I guess the right term would be "politically correct"


I can agree with that. A lot of these actors (of all ethnic culture) are really subpar at best.. And it seems they're there to fit some image. I can't say Disney is the worst offender in that regard though.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Dec 14, 2017)

"I don't have a problem with diverse casts."
*Something is released with a diverse cast*
"I have a problem with the diversity in this cast."

I mean, I get the complaints about molding established characters into something else (either through reboots or retcons) because that's just stupid. But when they _do _make new characters people complain anyway, mainly about the nefarious liberal agenda to turn everyone gay and multicultural because there's just _too much_ diversity, just like in the real world.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I can agree with that. A lot of these actors (of all ethnic culture) are really subpar at best.. And it seems they're there to fit some image. I can't say Disney is the worst offender in that regard though.


Yeah that's actually my point.
To me, the character portrayal is the most important piece of a movie.
You can have 100+ ethnic cultures portrayed in your movie, but if the character's they portray are subpar at best, then the movie loses its appeal.

As I said, the actor should mold to the character, not mold the character according to your actor's ethnic race or sexual preference.
It stops being an "actor" then lol


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd just like to announce, that *my dignity is now for sale* as well.

Give me a call Disney.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 14, 2017)

WOT. I mean its cool, but...doesn't that mean they will have the rights to Blue Sky? Ice Age? Rio? Ferdinand? I have a feeling that Disney will buy Universal next, but I really doubt it, thats basically like Disney buying another Disney


----------



## matpower (Dec 14, 2017)

I wonder what happened with the USA, two/three decades ago and a company like that would be in an antitrust case, but nowadays we have massive corporations like Google, Comcast, Disney, etc.
Anyway, this is going to be interesting for MCU, but it might spell doom for Deadpool to be honest.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 14, 2017)

Welp, 21st Century Fox is ruined forever.


----------



## Axmand (Dec 14, 2017)

Those Disney guys sure know how to play Monopoly...


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Dec 14, 2017)

At this point, Disney will own the entire world in a couple of years.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 14, 2017)

No.
Nononono...


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Dec 14, 2017)

matpower said:


> I wonder what happened with the USA, two/three decades ago and a company like that would be in an antitrust case, but nowadays we have massive corporations like Google, Comcast, Disney, etc.


We can't have the government interfering with the free market. You have a problem with corporations (who are people), you are labeled a communist...wait, are the companies involved left leaning? Hmm...we might have to look into that then.



> Anyway, this is going to be interesting for MCU, but it might spell doom for Deadpool to be honest.


Iger said they "can manage that (Deadpool) just fine," so long as they "let the audience know" what they're getting into.
Also, fun facts - Disney owned Miramax from 1993 to 2010, during which time they distributed films like Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, Clerks, and Trainspotting. This also included the studio Dimension Films who made films such as Scream and Bad Santa. And if you think Disney was hands off, they specifically prohibited the distribution of Fahrenheit 9/11 and Dogma.
So personally, I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 14, 2017)

Diznee buys everything


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 14, 2017)

SonicfanCEMUTesting said:


> At this point, Disney will own the entire world in a couple of years.



At this rate WALL-E will end up being a documentary.


----------



## Zanoab (Dec 14, 2017)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> We can't have the government interfering with the free market. You have a problem with corporations (who are people), you are labeled a communist.
> 
> 
> Iger said they "can manage that (Deadpool) just fine," so long as they "let the audience know" what they're getting into.
> ...



They also had Touchstone Pictures for movies they were unsure about having under the Disney label for the same reasons. If there is demand, Disney will figure out a way without damaging their Disney brand.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 14, 2017)

So will Mickey Mouse finally appear (legally) on The Simpsons?


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 14, 2017)

Deadpool kills all the MCU characters confirmed.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 14, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Deadpool kills all the MCU characters confirmed.



...disney is going to cause an MCU brick with deadpool? how does that work


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd be surprised if antitrust laws didn't kick in, but if they don't then maybe Disney can work on replacing FOX News hosts with ABC News personalities, as well as rebooting X Men


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd be surprised if antitrust laws didn't kick in, but if they don't then maybe Disney can work on replacing FOX News hosts with ABC News personalities, as well as rebooting X Men


They won't be buying FOX News or FOX Sports, to my knowledge.  This was mentioned earlier in the thread.

Kind of a let-down, but oh well.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Never mind. Forget I said anything. Disney's too damn powerful with their monopolistic BS.



I guess someone just doesnt like Disney much?? 



MartinDocNewland said:


> Just let it go..... let it go



LOL


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm obviously in the wrong timeline


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

nikeymikey said:


> I guess someone just doesnt like Disney much??
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



They're overrated, their recent CG movies haven't been that good.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> I'm obviously in the wrong timeline


True, but, to be fair, I don't think the you that's in the right timeline is waking up and saying, "I'm in the right timeline."

Weird thoughts cross my mind from time to time.  It happens.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2017)

While there are fears of monopoly, I'm fine with this merger. Disney seems to be hands off, until something happens. Cough EA Cough 

Deadpool and Spiderman movie when?


Chary said:


> Simpsons predict everything. _Everything. _


Wait... That's a real picture? That's kind of creepy.


----------



## Viri (Dec 14, 2017)

Well, I don't really care about anything that Fox owns.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> They won't be buying FOX News or FOX Sports, to my knowledge.  This was mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> Kind of a let-down, but oh well.


Well that makes me kinda sad


----------



## Chary (Dec 14, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> While there are fears of monopoly, I'm fine with this merger. Disney seems to be hands off, until something happens. Cough EA Cough
> 
> Deadpool and Spiderman movie when?
> 
> Wait... That's a real picture? That's kind of creepy.


In an episode from 1998, no less.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 14, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Disney could become an ISP though through this deal as Fox owns a 39% share in Sky, who provide TV, telephone and broadband which Fox is trying to take full control of (in the UK at least).
> 
> That said, they don't own the network although there's still potential for 'damage'.


That'll be just fantastic. /s
Just wait for the DMCA claim when you try watching some Fox show online.


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 14, 2017)

I just hope Disney doesn't buy anymore licenses for animes since they don't know how to take care of them. Disney hates anime fans.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 14, 2017)

YAAAAAAAS maybe now we'll finally have X-Men closer to the comic books <3 Disney you wonderful creation <3


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> In an episode from 1998, no less.


I think Simpsons just uses common sense. Disney was already a monopoly by then.

They probably make tons of Jokes and eventually some actually come true. While many don't.
When you been running as long as they have eventually some of the predictions come true.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 14, 2017)

TOO BIG TO FAIL!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow... Am i the only one wondering where Disney came up with this sort of money? I mean... Is Disney Land really that much profitable?

What frightens me is that now Rupert Murdoch has this amount of money to go round.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 14, 2017)

1984 closer and closer everyday... They ruined Star Wars now they'll ruin every other franchise with their good old socialist/feminist propaganda, great news!

Fuck Disney.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

nashismo said:


> 1984 closer and closer everyday... They ruined Star Wars now they'll ruin every other franchise with their good old socialist/feminist propaganda, great news!
> 
> Fuck Disney.


The millions of people that liked Episode 7 and Rogue One disagree. Your opinion is an unpopular one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Wow... Am i the only one wondering where Disney came up with this sort of money? I mean... Is Disney Land really that much profitable?
> 
> What frightens me is that now Rupert Murdoch has this amount of money to go round.



Is this really something to question? Disney owns BILLIONS in franchises and has massive cashflow from thousands of sources...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 14, 2017)

Hooray more generic shitty Marvel movies. How exciting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hooray more generic shitty Marvel movies. How exciting.


Honestly the only two that I thought was shitty and generic were Age of Ultron and Dark World, but really the other ones have been at least "good", if not great. I will say I'm mildly worried about Infinity War, though, unless they make it a REALLY long movie


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hooray more generic shitty Marvel movies. How exciting.



As long as it better than that shit pile Antman, I'll be happy.



nashismo said:


> 1984 closer and closer everyday... They ruined Star Wars now they'll ruin every other franchise with their good old socialist/feminist propaganda, great news!
> 
> Fuck Disney.



Someone here loved the Prequels, I see. My condolences.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> As long as it better than that shit pile Antman, I'll be happy.


Shit, I guess I've been repressing memories of even watching that one


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Shit, I guess I've been repressing memories of even watching that one



It's  just...painful and one of the most useless superheroes up there with Aquaman.


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey!
I just realized something amazing.

Dudes! Cory In the White House is not going to be just  the Best Anime ever and the Best Game ever.

But it will be awarded as the Best Show on Hulu too!

Horray for Cory Baxter!


----------



## nashismo (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> As long as it better than that shit pile Antman, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone here loved the Prequels, I see. My condolences.



The prequels maybe weren't amazing, episode 3 was good though. Still, it is not about that, is about the independency of thought in making movies, art in general and even if the prequels weren't great, they were unique, not a thing you can say about Mary Sue Awakens or Dead looking feminist protagonist pro terrorist Rogue One.

This goes beyond you hating the prequels, it is about freedom of thought and freedom of expression through independent (somewhat) movies. A thing we don't have the luxury of having anymore in main stream cinema, now with this, even less.

Argentinian and Russian cinema are the only places were you can still find genuine independent, not necesarily corroded much by socialist themes, movies. Real stories, awesome movies, I recommend "El Maestro" from Argentina, it's a series I think, it's good!

If you speak spanish of course, I am southamerican.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2017)

Only 52 billion? Guess I am too used to the crazy overdone buyouts in the tech world. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42353545 reckons they also have 13.something billion in debt as well that Disney is taking on which brings it closer to what I imagined, especially if most of the "fox" branded TV shows that people would think of when they think that are staying with them.

Also from said article "Fox shareholders, who include the Murdochs, will get a 25% stake in the larger Disney." is all I have (not that I have looked) for the breakdown of cash and shares. Speaking of shares I wonder where each of those will go, even pending antitrust/mergers rulings.

I also await news on the fate of Sky in the UK (one of the big two paid TV services at some 12.7 million in the UK, the other being Virgin at some 5.8 million earlier this year http://www.virginmedia.com/corporate/media-centre/press-releases/virgin-media-q1-2017-results.html , UK population is 65 million) as Fox is waiting on another mergers ruling to see if they can buy all of it from their present 39%.

[minor aside as the deal does not include them] People actually like Fox news? If you want your news to dictate your views or have commentators align their views with yours then bit silly from where I stand (much prefer facts to make my own conclusions, and some analysis also based in such things and history if it is likely to be too complex) but to each their own. Are Fox news considered good at anything like that though? Even ignoring their troubles with facts, stats and logic then what gets dubbed conservatism in America (often radically different philosophies and talking points from both the historical US and present rest of the world) does not seem that well aligned with what fox news does in what I have seen from them (either the crazy stuff that makes the slightly comedic news, or the run of the mill stuff I occasionally watch in the hopes of seeing the crazy stuff as it is broadcast). I could see the loss of a partisan news source if such a setup is valuable for whatever reason (might be good for story selection if the concerns of the conservatives being your concerns where a more general/relevancy or otherwise leaning source might skip it in favour of something else) being troubling but fox news?
Would Disney be likely to kneecap a cash cow though?

Something I have not seen discussed so much is Star India and Tata Sky (a satellite TV distributor in India) also being part of this. With India on track to beat China's population in the not too distant future (2022 by UN estimates, or kids born today will never know anything other than India as the most populous place in the world) and their rapidly developing economy (and decent number of English speakers to boot) I can see the rest of this being almost a footnote in comparison. The only cloud on that horizon being will the internet be fast enough/bandwidth be cheap enough that the internet kneecaps it before it has a chance to really take off (India is an odd place for internet things -- much of the internet there is mobile and always was so it is not like mobile can be the sort of the afterthought it is in the west).
Hopefully it also means we get some stuff out of India as well -- Bollywood is amusing enough for what it is but some of the non Bollywood Indian films (think the difference between California and New York based productions, and go a bit further still) do seriously well for me.

Interesting times anyway. Not sure how much it will trouble me (Disney under their own brand seldom do much, Marvel lost their way some time before now, and Touchstone are not so hot these days either, 20th Century Fox does more that appeals but only slightly) if it does all come to pass but hey.
Wonder if it means when potentially formerly Fox Studios try some TV sci fi that they give it a chance.

Edit. Apparently several other posts happened in the meantime.
Re: Antman. Is was forgettable enough fluff but better than most Marvel efforts which I have seen in recent times. I am not likely to watch it again (most marvel efforts I don't) but unlike say putting on Thor 2 I would not be bored at the prospect.


----------



## aykay55 (Dec 14, 2017)

On the one side, if all big entertainment companies become one body, it will become a lot easier for the entertainment industry for obvious reasons. On the flip side, do we all want that?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2017)

Do we want monopolies? It is generally considered a bad thing, especially if it also comes with the infinite copyright we basically have these days.

That said it seems some of these lumbering giants as starting to suffer death by a thousand cuts.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> Fox News


_*cringes*_


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 14, 2017)

Personally I'm looking forward to the possibility of a star wars, marvel, and family Guy crossover. Who doesn't want to see Stewie as Darth Vader battling Peter as the hulk?


----------



## pustal (Dec 14, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Wow... Am i the only one wondering where Disney came up with this sort of money? I mean... Is Disney Land really that much profitable?
> 
> What frightens me is that now Rupert Murdoch has this amount of money to go round.



Disney? It has been one of the World's most powerful companies by a long time. Not only they are extremelly successful worldwide, as they have relentless business practices, and they are strong lobbyists.

In the US they managed to extend copyright law protection from 14 years to 120. Everytime Mickey Mouse is about to go to public domain, they made polititians change the law, harming the rest of society. Mickey's copywright will expire in 2023 I believe. Walt is dead for 51 years tomorrow, and I bet you before 2023, copywright will once again be renewed. And before that they'll lobby in Europe as well, albeit I hope, with less chances of success.

Funny that most and the most successful Disney pictures are based on public domain characters.

And Rupert Murdoch has enough money to do what he pleases, I'm sure there are russian oligarchs behind him already.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just what everyone wanted, Disney to pull a Comcast. I don't see this as a good thing, they'll be too powerful lol.


Someone should call them out on their monopolising bullshit.


----------



## matpower (Dec 14, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Someone should call them out on their monopolising bullshit.


It doesn't matter, the government won't do an antitrust class action and people are too happy to care, like with every other megacorporation.
While I really love free market, I still believe a minimal government should regulate to keep it competitive, right now competition is pretty much dying in pretty much every sector of the market.


----------



## mario5555 (Dec 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ah, the good old days.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Wow....feel free to take my place in "the food line". 

You're way to trusting  or naive with that line of thinking....

Never stop asking *why*?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> _*cringes*_



fox news and fox sports remain with fox. Out of everything 21st centry fox's was a parent company for, these two branches remain with them. I bet this was done to decrease the likely hood of the government from blocking the sell. Disney owns ESPN already and fox news is well fox news, no body wants thier tabloid 'news' and behind information

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Wow... Am i the only one wondering where Disney came up with this sort of money? I mean... Is Disney Land really that much profitable?
> 
> What frightens me is that now Rupert Murdoch has this amount of money to go round.



they made an estamated 50 billion from marvel after spending 4 billion to require them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

mario5555 said:


> Wow....feel free to take my place in "the food line".
> 
> You're way to trusting  or naive with that line of thinking....
> 
> Never stop asking *why*?



What are you on about?


----------



## Burnt Lasagna (Dec 15, 2017)

_"perpetually playing in my mind as I read about this news across the net"_
__


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 15, 2017)

I can’t wait to see Simpson’s on ice! Haha!


----------



## nashismo (Dec 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The millions of people that liked Episode 7 and Rogue One disagree. Your opinion is an unpopular one.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Millions? I just see 1 guy on a forum defending this trash, that's not millions to me. Most of the old Star Wars fans, old fans, that I know, hate these new movies to death (many reasons to choose from).

Also, popular doesn't mean good either, not by a LONG stretch. If that was the case Justin Bieber would be better in everyway than Mozart and Beethoven. According to your logic he is much better.

Let's leave it at that.

So in summary, fuck Disney and it's feminst/socialist cunt producing these new movies, I won't call them Star Wars, cause they are simply not, they are trash.


----------



## Navonod (Dec 15, 2017)

I couldn't finish Rogue One. They shouldn't have finished it either.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 15, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> I couldn't finish Rogue One. They shouldn't have finished it either.



I saw the full movie!! I had to focus, I put all my strength in it!! And it was horrible! Just as I thought, and in a way, it surprised me how it was even worse than I imagined. At the end of the movie (cause maybe you didn't get there), Leia shows herself as a CGI character, but those eyes, THOSE EYES, THOSE DEAD EYES looking at the camera, I got cold shivers just seeing that part.

So yeah, your instinct didn't fail you, it was bad and I would say that is good, but as a horror movie (if you are a Star Wars fan) or as a pro terrorist/comunist movie (if you are a commie, or a taliban).


----------



## Navonod (Dec 15, 2017)

nashismo said:


> I saw the full movie!! I had to focus, I put all my strength in it!! And it was horrible! Just as I thought, and in a way, it surprised me how it was even worse than I imagined. At the end of the movie (cause maybe you didn't get there), Leia shows herself as a CGI character, but those eyes, THOSE EYES, THOSE DEAD EYES looking at the camera, I got cold shivers just seeing that part.
> 
> So yeah, your instinct didn't fail you, it was bad and I would say that is good, but as a horror movie (if you are a Star Wars fan) or as a pro terrorist/comunist movie (if you are a commie, or a taliban).


Honestly they should have killed her off like they did Han Solo but off screen or something. Start a scene at a funeral closed casket. Maybe she should've got mauled by a crazed Wookiee.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Dec 15, 2017)

Can someone dig up Roosevelt from his grave so he can help us with some Trust busting?


----------



## Navonod (Dec 15, 2017)

Eddypikachu said:


> Can someone dig up Roosevelt from his grave so he can help us with some Trust busting?


No because that is illegal.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Dec 15, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> No because that is illegal.


Its a joke


----------



## Navonod (Dec 15, 2017)

Eddypikachu said:


> Its a joke


I know. I was adding to it.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 15, 2017)

<wrong thread kms>


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2017)

matpower said:


> It doesn't matter, the government won't do an antitrust class action and people are too happy to care, like with every other megacorporation.
> While I really love free market, I still believe a minimal government should regulate to keep it competitive, right now competition is pretty much dying in pretty much every sector of the market.


Yeah, I just hate when companies buy up other companies or products that I love because they just ruin them down the road, or kill them off entirely. Minecraft is okay... Good content and faster updates I guess. Star Wars seems better off with Disney for now. But then there's shit like Skype that are crappy now that Microsoft has the chokehold on them.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 15, 2017)

i thin disney need to chill the fuck out and not support the tax evading cunts,

there is no reason disney had to buy lucas film, never mind 21st Fox.7

clearly showing you greedy cunts who run a large enterprise that want monopoly.

As for star war, yea ive seen these already, your first trillogy had a style, your episodes had same style, your reboot, fuck me same shit, its like its directed by ninfuckingdontbother.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 15, 2017)

I will nod _if_ they bring back King of the Hill (sans Luanne and Lucky).


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2017)

If that's the case, bring back Futurama.


----------



## Deboog (Dec 15, 2017)

Disney is getting out of hand. I actually think the government needs to step in and block this, or split Disney up, or something.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Disney is getting out of hand. I actually think the government needs to step in and block this, or split Disney up, or something.


Priorities.  Break up Comcast and TWC into smaller subsidiaries first.  Then the big banks.  Then maybe Disney.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 15, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Disney is getting out of hand. I actually think the government needs to step in and block this, or split Disney up, or something.



Yeah, I'm sure government would listen to their people instead of mega corp with a lots of money.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 15, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Disney is getting out of hand. I actually think the government needs to step in and block this, or split Disney up, or something.


But Disney is so... Amazing


----------



## Deboog (Dec 15, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> But Disney is so... Amazing


Disney makes great movies, and I am not trying to rag on the people who work in the animation department, but Disney owns ABC, ESPN, Marvel... And they have distribution rights to all sorts of other media like Studio Ghibli. Disney and their lobbyists are one of the main reasons copyright around the world is at the disgusting length of life plus 70 years. As if you need to copyright a work for 100+ years so poor poor artists can make a dime! Disney is a media titan and they already control so much. I don't want them to become the Standard Oil of media.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 15, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Disney makes great movies, and I am not trying to rag on the people who work in the animation department, but Disney owns ABC, ESPN, Marvel... And they have distribution rights to all sorts of other media like Studio Ghibli. Disney and their lobbyists are one of the main reasons copyright around the world is at the disgusting length of life plus 70 years. As if you need to copyright a work for 100+ years so poor poor artists can make a dime! Disney is a media titan and they already control so much. I don't want them to become the Standard Oil of media.


Fair points. I don't doubt you, but Disney was just such a large part of my growing up that it's hard to see them as a business Titan . I guess you're right though.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 15, 2017)

I was just thinking what would happen if Disney bought a game publisher/developer, they're buying everything, I can see them considering more video game stuff. So, SEGA and Capcom spring to mind. Maybe American based publishers/developers are more realistic as purchasing opportunities. Outside of video games, maybe buy legendary production companies out from certain parent corporations. Paramount from Viacom, Universal out from Comcast, scary.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 15, 2017)

That's almost enough money to unlock all heroes in Battlefront 2!


----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> Fair points. I don't doubt you, but Disney was just such a large part of my growing up that it's hard to see them as a business Titan . I guess you're right though.


They've been a huge corporation for a long time, but never in a million years did I think they'd be "own Marvel and Star Wars" big.  And they had both of those *before* this acquisition already, although not all of the Marvel properties.

I hope they don't micromanage too much with the more "adult" entertainment like Family Guy and Deadpool.  And FFS renew The Orville for another thousand seasons.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow, Disney is a pig. They are so greedy and wants more and more money. No wonder, I lived in Florida for 9 years and Disney raised the cost for parking in Disney World and the food in Disney are horrible. Unhealthy food and very expensive! I am glad that I dont lived in Florida anymore. I wish those people just stop going Disney World because without them.. Disney World will lead to bankrupting because Disney is hurting us and our money!


----------



## bowser (Dec 15, 2017)

Umm... Is there a difference between 20th Century Fox and 21st Century Fox? Or did they just change their name?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 15, 2017)

bowser said:


> Umm... Is there a difference between 20th Century Fox and 21st Century Fox? Or did they just change their name?



20th is the production company. 21st is the parent company.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> Fair points. I don't doubt you, but Disney was just such a large part of my growing up that it's hard to see them as a business Titan . I guess you're right though.


And that's where they get you.  Disney is a part of your childhood, how could they ever be part of something morally dubious?
Even as something of a Kingdom Hearts fan, I can say with no uncertainty that I don't entirely trust Disney.



RustInPeace said:


> I was just thinking what would happen if Disney bought a game publisher/developer, they're buying everything, I can see them considering more video game stuff. So, SEGA and Capcom spring to mind. Maybe American based publishers/developers are more realistic as purchasing opportunities. Outside of video games, maybe buy legendary production companies out from certain parent corporations. Paramount from Viacom, Universal out from Comcast, scary.


Odd.  I was just mulling over the prospect of Disney buying both SEGA and Capcom.  There springs the idea that maybe Disney could knock Sonic Team into shape and make more good Sonic games, but I'm not sure.  Capcom seems to be treating its IPs a bit better, of late.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 15, 2017)

Not really sure what harm there is in this. 
It'd be interesting to see what Disney does with Fox.


----------



## Asia81 (Dec 15, 2017)

What, Netflix is Disney?


----------



## fedehda (Dec 15, 2017)

Asia81 said:


> What, Netflix is Disney?


Nop. In fact, Disney will take over their films that are on Netflix by the 2018 or 2019.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 15, 2017)

It won't mean they'll be Disney inspired though right??


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 15, 2017)

fedehda said:


> That pic of the OP.


The Simpsons did it again! Oh, wait....


----------



## matpower (Dec 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I was just thinking what would happen if Disney bought a game publisher/developer, they're buying everything, I can see them considering more video game stuff. So, SEGA and Capcom spring to mind. Maybe American based publishers/developers are more realistic as purchasing opportunities. Outside of video games, maybe buy legendary production companies out from certain parent corporations. Paramount from Viacom, Universal out from Comcast, scary.


There is no reason for them to buy a game company, they had the opportunity to do so many times yet they prefer to enter in a partnership instead, back then with Capcom or SEGA, nowadays with Square Enix.
There is a possibility for them to do so, but I find it unlikely unless video games get as big as TV/movies.


----------



## Jonna (Dec 15, 2017)

nashismo said:


> Most of the old Star Wars fans, old fans, that I know, hate these new movies to death (many reasons to choose from).


Interesting. Most of the old Star Wars fans, old fans, that I know, loved Episode 7, and thought Rogue One was pretty cool.


----------



## Steve_Doido (Dec 15, 2017)

Isn't this considered a monopolization tatic?


----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve_Doido said:


> Isn't this considered a monopolization tatic?


It's slowly moving toward that, but Disney will own "only" 40% of the market after this.


----------



## jastolze (Dec 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Simpsons has been shit since season 11 though, how can it get any worse than it already is?
> 
> Disney can fuck a cactus.


While I think Disney buying 21st is a terrible idea, the Simpson's is STILL arguably one of the funniest shows on (To me, at least). After nearly 30 seasons, anything is bound to become less funny, but they're still incredibly creative. The 600th episode that was released within the last year was one of the funniest ones ever. I personally didn't like anything pre-1990. It's just based upon what people find funny and what other's find repetitive. Does the current Simpson's compare to Rick and Morty? Not really. Just because there are funnier and more popular shows out doesn't make Simpson's NOT funny. Besides, Simpson's has literally covered pretty much everything - from Micheal Jackson, allt the way to ours truly, Trump.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 16, 2017)

Jonna said:


> Interesting. Most of the old Star Wars fans, old fans, that I know, loved Episode 7, and thought Rogue One was pretty cool.



Funny when Mark Hamill himself shits on this new movies, and he is a fan himself and an old fan. But in all due honesty with you, I will tell you the truth, in my country, old fans simply don't care about these new movies, is like they don't even know they exist. Is like music, when music is good, it can be heard even in the Himalayas, when the music is bad, is not known by the small countries. To give you an example of music, 2 years ago Lionel Richie came to my country Chile. People were enjoying his show, loving his music, and suddenly in one of his songs he started dancing, he said let's dance like Shakira, people were meh, and then when he said Beyonce, people started booing a bit, no magic and the moment was weird.

People went to hear good music, Lionel Richie to us is 1000 times better than Shakira or Beyonce, because in the 80's when there was no cable, no sattelite, no nothing, music spread through word of mouth and radio. And only GOOD music filtered in and reached people!

What I mean by all this, is that now, there is a FAKE sense of success and something being "good" is not always "actually good" as the Internet and the media is so strong that they can brainwash you to death until you must admit like a mindless sheep that you like it. It is fascinating to see actors/singers/etc when they go to a small country, if they are really good (because their music is good or acting is great) they will be received with love and admiration, but the funny thing is when some people come here like they are the greatest, but when in here people and media don't even care about them! Hahaha, it is because they were "convinced" by their counter parts that they are famous, but they are not, because they are trash, wether their music or acting is trash. And in a small country, this is revealed, it can be funny let me tell you, these people's egos falling to the ground is a must watch


----------



## matpower (Dec 16, 2017)

nashismo said:


> Funny when Mark Hamill himself shits on this new movies, and he is a fan himself and an old fan. But in all due honesty with you, I will tell you the truth, in my country, old fans simply don't care about these new movies, is like they don't even know they exist. Is like music, when music is good, it can be heard even in the Himalayas, when the music is bad, is not known by the small countries. To give you an example of music, 2 years ago Lionel Richie came to my country Chile. People were enjoying his show, loving his music, and suddenly in one of his songs he started dancing, he said let's dance like Shakira, people were meh, and then when he said Beyonce, people started booing a bit, no magic and the moment was weird.
> 
> People went to hear good music, Lionel Richie to us is 1000 times better than Shakira or Beyonce, because in the 80's when there was no cable, no sattelite, no nothing, music spread through word of mouth and radio. And only GOOD music filtered in and reached people!
> 
> What I mean by all this, is that now, there is a FAKE sense of success and something being "good" is not always "actually good" as the Internet and the media is so strong that they can brainwash you to death until you must admit like a mindless sheep that you like it. It is fascinating to see actors/singers/etc when they go to a small country, if they are really good (because their music is good or acting is great) they will be received with love and admiration, but the funny thing is when some people come here like they are the greatest, but when in here people and media don't even care about them! Hahaha, it is because they were "convinced" by their counter parts that they are famous, but they are not, because they are trash, wether their music or acting is trash. And in a small country, this is revealed, it can be funny let me tell you, these people's egos falling to the ground is a must watch


Nice subjective argument, basically boils down to anecdotal evidence and rose-tinted glasses IMO. And I live in a country that is forgotten by most artists btw. Since we are doing anecdotal here, my dad has been a Star Wars fan since he was a little kid and he is hyped for those movies. It basically boils down to taste and if you keep yourself informed about something, and you can still see people complaining about a movie/actor or song/singer if it is bad, even with the power of internet(tm). I, for one, think Star Wars should rest in peace (along with other long running series), but it is not like the recent movies are just garbage trash.
Also saying that Chile is a small country is pushing it a bit, while it has no proper global influence yet, it is arguably one of the fastest growing country in South America right now. (RIP Brazil)


----------



## smashbro596 (Dec 16, 2017)

Finally! the marvel cinematic universe is complete!!!


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 16, 2017)

I guess we're no longer getting Ice Age movies, then.



DinohScene said:


> By being a musical, like pretty much every Disney film that has been released since '10 ;')


Disney has been famous for musicals since the release of Snow White in 1937.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I guess we're no longer getting Ice Age movies, then.
> 
> 
> Disney has been famous for musicals since the release of Snow White in 1937.



Compare Snow White to Frozen.
The occasional song or 4 has been replaced with the occasional word or 4.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Dec 16, 2017)

I see this as a good thing simply because they owned marvel characters like X-Men, so now they can make movies with those characters in it


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 16, 2017)

Half of me: No company needs that kind of power...

Other half: The crossover possibilities...


----------



## xile6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ahtheybdont seem to effect anything.
They buy stuff butbpretty much keep it the same ans just get more money from it.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Compare Snow White to Frozen.
> The occasional song or 4 has been replaced with the occasional word or 4.


They're musicals written by two different people. Not surprising. Have you never been to a musical? Pretty much the same. 

The content and music need to make space for each other. Frozen, and other films since Beauty and the Beast, implement content into songs to speed things along. Giving exposition and plot progression within the song. This is closer to how actual plays are conducted. 

In fact, many voice actors in the recent Disney musicals are actual actors and singers in theatre, most notably Donna Murphy from Tangled. Her voice is pure gold.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Dec 18, 2017)

smashbro596 said:


> Finally! the marvel cinematic universe is complete!!!


Well not quite. While they do have the rights to the Hulk, WB studios has the distribution rights to Hulk movies, which is why we haven't had a Hulk movie after Disney obtained Mavel, as while they can make Hulk movies, Warner Brothers has the last say on it getting released, to which they have been blocking them from doing so. Right now they're working around this by basically having a single Hulk movie throughout the different Advenger and other Mavel movies, but if they really want to have ALL of Mavel, they'll have to buy out WB as well.


----------



## Ra1d (Dec 18, 2017)

Deadpool in Marvel Cinematic Universe. Yes!


----------

